# Scotts VS Ortho B gone



## FlavioCT

Hello everyone, 
I need advice for my lawn (NorthEast), I have weeds in the backyard and I am thinking to use Scotts or Ortho.
what do you suggest?

Scotts Turf Builder WinterGuard Fall Weed & Feed 3

or

Ortho WeedClear Weed Killer for Lawns Concentrate


----------



## CTTurfDad

Are you planning on attacking them now or in the Spring? It's getting late in the season for herbicide use here.

Your weed coverage is extensive and a granular weed and feed product would probably not be enough to clear it up. If you are trying to keep the existing grass, I would spray a mix from the concentrate with a surfactant added in for good measure. The WeedClear has all of the active ingredients you need for most of those weeds. I think I see some creeping charlie in there too, so see if you can find some Ortho CCO too. Triclopyr will be necessary for that weed if it is in fact present.

Good luck!


----------

